# Sap out of clothing?



## fastbub (Feb 7, 2008)

I know, a silly question, but all my work shirts are covered in sap after a big pine job this week. How do I get it off?


----------



## lxt (Feb 7, 2008)

They have a soap for this at most arborist supplies, but what I use that works well is.... fast orange/Gojo I just apply it to where the sap is let it set for a minute or so & then hand scrub with brush.

gets alot of it off & momma wont be upset when she grabs those work clothes & gets a handful of pine gel/tar!!!

LXT................


----------



## Gologit (Feb 7, 2008)

Rubbing alcohol works well. Or just dedicate that shirt to wood cutting only. After awhile you'll get so much pitch on it the darn thing will be waterproof.


----------



## sawinredneck (Feb 7, 2008)

Sorry, but I wouldn't let SAP anywhere near my clothes!!!!

Sorry, had to do it 

The citrus cleaners, even the wipes, have been very good at removing nasty things from my clothing!


----------



## joesawer (Feb 7, 2008)

Gologit said:


> Rubbing alcohol works well. Or just dedicate that shirt to wood cutting only. After awhile you'll get so much pitch on it the darn thing will be waterproof.



+1 Alcohol works great.


----------



## COLD_IRON (Feb 8, 2008)

lxt said:


> They have a soap for this at most arborist supplies, but what I use that works well is.... fast orange/Gojo I just apply it to where the sap is let it set for a minute or so & then hand scrub with brush.
> 
> gets alot of it off & momma wont be upset when she grabs those work clothes & gets a handful of pine gel/tar!!!
> 
> LXT................



Yup! Gojo works great on sap!


----------



## Tobe (Feb 8, 2008)

Several types of anti-bacterial hand treatments are found to be quite effective for removing sap from skin but not sure about clothes. Gojo sounds good though.

Another green option i plan to highlight in upcoming catalog is utilizing food grade vegetable oil for bar oil lubricant in chainsaws!  Before heeding this advice make sure it's of proper viscosity (thickness) to stick to bar. I'll try to remember to check back with further detail. Everybody probably already know this one. I hear it smells quite appetizing. 

cheers


----------



## Mad Professor (Feb 8, 2008)

Soak the sappy spots with Pine-Sol then toss them in the washer.


----------



## oldirty (Feb 8, 2008)

rub dirt on it man.


ive found with pine tar that if rubbed with dirt it just washes off. skin and clothes.


----------



## southsoundtree (Feb 16, 2008)

butter and margarine work on sap on skin, might on shirts too. Carb cleaner works on pine pitch on saws, might as well for your shirts


----------



## JeffL (Feb 16, 2008)

I dont mind leaving it so much, leaves you smelling piney fresh.


----------



## sawinredneck (Feb 16, 2008)

Now I need something to get Goblin's out of my house! They just come up out of nowhere the other day!!
I don't know if they are angry spirits that live under the house, or remenants of people from my past!!
Any ideas?


----------



## JeffL (Feb 16, 2008)

sawinredneck said:


> Now I need something to get Goblin's out of my house! They just come up out of nowhere the other day!!
> I don't know if they are angry spirits that live under the house, or remenants of people from my past!!
> Any ideas?



You're going to need an old priest, and a young priest. :greenchainsaw:


----------



## TheKid (Feb 16, 2008)

dr bronner's pure castile soap-works for almost ANYTHING. be sure to read the ENTIRE label. fwiw.


----------



## CaveSaw (Feb 16, 2008)

*Pine pitch*

White gas. I think it's called "washing gas" in some other places. Works great. Don't smoke while you do it.


----------

